# Q0091 and 90000



## jhack (Sep 16, 2008)

Q0091 And 90000 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What if the Dr is doing a pap and handling Q0091 and other labs with handing of 99000. Are both handling fees able to be billed in this situation?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

Medicare doesn't accept the 90000 code (which is only billable once to other payors)


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 31, 2008)

I only bill one or the other if same time of service.  Usually just the pap.  If a pap wasn't done I think it is appropriate to bill 99000 for other specimens collected.


----------

